# Period and Diarrhea



## Guest (Oct 24, 2001)

Does anyone else get the runs when they get their period?


----------



## linds1979 (Sep 7, 2001)

/


----------



## UKgirl (Sep 10, 2001)

Do you know - I am usually more "solid" when it's my period - weird eh?I am trying the Calcium that Linda suggests, and touch wood this week it has been OK.H


----------



## JanEllen (Sep 24, 2001)

Lesley T--Yes I have the same problem, when I start my period. Even when I was on Lotronex, I would often still have diarrhea at that time of the month. Lotronex generally worked extremely well for me otherwise.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I do, not very liquid D, but frequent BM with pain







.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2001)

Boy, do I ever! Like you don't already feel gross enough!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

Yes, but I also have Endometriosis.


----------



## ButterflyQueen (Oct 28, 2001)

Boy do I have D during my period! I also experience D around the time that I am ovulating. Cramps, gas pain and D. What could be worse?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2001)

Thank you to everyone who replied to my pretty gross question, I no longer feel like the only one and will cope better.


----------

